

Facebook snags Geohot - deltriggah
http://www.slashgear.com/facebook-snags-hacker-geohot-26161426/

======
iamdave
Become a saint to nerds after taking on a company that wont let you do what
you want with products you've paid for

...

ends up at a company that in no human decipherable terms owns your social
identity.

...

 _Who woulda thunk_

edit: I think it's worth mentioning, I'm not decrying either he or facebook
for their acquisition of talent, it's just an unexpected maneuver. Kind of
like a physicist suddenly leaving his craft for the pulpit. Perfectly fine if
he wants to do that...just sort of an "oh, that was unexpected".

~~~
Jach
I don't have a facebook account, they don't own me. I surrender instead to
other forces. ;P

What's with the anti-Facebook sentiment? It's worse than anti-Microsoft
sentiments. Facebook does lots of cool stuff, a lot of it open source.

~~~
mikemaccana
1\. You can import your data into Facebook. You can't export - all you get is
Facebook UUIDs back.

2\. Privacy options are made deliberately difficult as Facebook (as they've
stated before) want you to share as much as you can. Setting anything to 'me
only' is buried under a custom setting you have to repeat for everything you
don't want shared.

~~~
proexploit
1\. Sure you can, go to Account Settings > Download Your Information (second
from bottom). 2\. I'm very much with you on this one. The privacy settings
should be easier.

~~~
Sephr
1\. Of your friends, you just get a list of names, not any contact information
whatsoever.

~~~
reso
The argument is friends' contact info belongs to your friends, not to you. Its
a social grey area that has been created by the internet, the correct
protocols have yet to be defined.

~~~
mikemaccana
I can access my friends contact info (including email addresses and phone
numbers) as I like, within FB's platform. FB just restricts me from accessing
that once I;m not longer connected to it. Indeed, you're right - that's the
argument - but I suspect it's merely used as a justification to FB's
commercial benefit.

~~~
Xuzz
Yes, but the question was about downloading what you put in, not what other
people put in that you happen to have access to.

~~~
mikemaccana
I put in email addresses. I can't get them out.

------
orijing
He sits in front of me. I'm surprised the news didn't leak out sooner. He's a
cool dude. I don't see any of the perceived threats hinted in the comments.

~~~
jevinskie
Can you shed any light on what is role at Facebook is? My guess would be that
he has been tasked with improving security.

~~~
timmins
If I had to guess... I bet he's playing a significant role in their mobile
strategy. Maybe related, a story broke last week with MG that they want to
deploy a platform, via the browser.

Project Spartan - <http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/facebook-project-spartan>

------
jkincaid
In case you haven't seen it, here's an awesome story on how FB hired Chris
Putnam: [http://www.quora.com/How-did-Chris-Putnam-get-hired-at-
Faceb...](http://www.quora.com/How-did-Chris-Putnam-get-hired-at-Facebook)

He hacked Facebook in 2005 and they hired him. From what I've heard he was one
of their most invaluable engineers.

------
marshray
Lol!

AIUI, Geohot is basically forbidden from working with anything Sony.

So to the extent he becomes an essential part of the security team at
Facebook, I guess Sony just lawsuited their way out of deep partnership
opportunities with the biggest social media platform to date.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
Facebook would pass over business deals to serve a grudge of one of their low
level employees?

~~~
marshray
No, I qualified it with "to the extent he becomes an essential part of the
security team", and no, it's not a "grudge" it's a condition of out-of-court
settlement as I understand it.

Yes, the comment was a little over-the-top.

But think NDAs. That kind of thing can definitely complicate business deals.

------
flocial
Guess he gotta pay legal bills. But wasn't he an intern at Google doing maps?
Dude's super talented.

------
deltriggah
confused

------
unkoman
I'd love to get my hands on all of that private info too.

